# Whoops (downtime today)



## Chris (Nov 19, 2004)

Uploaded 500MB of work-crap.. To the wrong FTP server, nuking the site.  

All fixed now, sorry about that.


----------



## Vince (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## Vegetta (Nov 19, 2004)

Dont feel bad...

I just spent a couple of hours rying to get a database to connect only to realize that Dreamweaver is REALLY stupid sometimes (had wrong path for the testing server....)


----------

